# Do You Need Insurance Policy for NCT?



## askU (18 Aug 2008)

Do You Need Insurance Policy for NCT?


----------



## eileen alana (18 Aug 2008)

What do you mean?? the only NCT I can think of is the National Car Test and if you are taking a car to a NCT centre, of course you'll have to have it insured.


----------



## ngwrbc (18 Aug 2008)

If the car isn't insured and you want to put it through NCT to see if worth insuring and putting on the road you could always ask someone who has an insurance policy to do a temporary substitution onto their policy and drive it to the NCT centre for you.

(ps...avoid Blarney NCT centre, have heard nothing but complaints about it lately, cowboys by the sounds of it I hear)


----------



## askU (18 Aug 2008)

Is It the registration cert of car im thinking of???


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Aug 2008)

Maybe check their website to see what is required www.ncts.ie


----------



## truthseeker (18 Aug 2008)

askU said:


> Is It the registration cert of car im thinking of???


 
They do ask you to bring the certificate of registration with you but in my own experience I wasnt asked to actually produce it at the test centre.


----------



## mathepac (18 Aug 2008)

askU said:


> Is It the registration cert of car im thinking of???


Well, is it? Maybe you should post in the clairvoyants' section.


----------



## lepracaun (19 Nov 2008)

if booking your nct, i agree avoid blarney, cowboys is not a strong enough name for them. talk about a money making racket!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## extopia (19 Nov 2008)

What sort of racket? Details please.


----------

